# Ibanez RGA 7 string exploratory



## jim777 (Jan 23, 2008)

A Prestige 7 String RGA - Page 3 - Jemsite

Skip down to post #43, Tak Hosono from Ibanez is asking what people want in an RGA 7 string. Tak was the inside guy who pushed the Xiphos 7 hard, and that one is available, so..... 


jim


----------



## Stitch (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers man! *goes to post*


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 23, 2008)

Dude I don't have an account on there (nor do I wish to create one ) but someone suggest they just make Chris Broderick's guitar the standard RGA-7!!!  I would actually buy something like that from Ibanez!  Same color, same materials and the reversed headstock!


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmm, sounds good. I'm not really much of an arched top guy meself, but tonnes of peeps have been trying for these RGAs for eons now. I always thought they would be cool in the classic neckthru w/ mahogany wings style. Or an ash body.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 23, 2008)

Can i make a suggestion - if people post over there, for gods sake be sensible - don't post your dream custom guitar - no one wants that except you and it will just clog up the thread with shite.

Most people want a variation on Buz McGrath's RGA7 - trans finish, ebony board, and reverse headstock, so could we keep to taht demographic? 

Anyone ask for the ZR7 and I'll hunt them down and turn them into haggis.


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 23, 2008)

I love haggis. Well, it's kinda dry but tastes alright. >.>

Buz McGrath's LACS would serve very well as a prototype for the RGA. I would think that maple would be more realistic because of Ibanez's ebony fear or something though.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 23, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Can i make a suggestion - if people post over there, for gods sake be sensible - don't post your dream custom guitar - no one wants that except you and it will just clog up the thread with shite.
> 
> Most people want a variation on Buz McGrath's RGA7 - trans finish, ebony board, and reverse headstock, so could we keep to taht demographic?
> 
> Anyone ask for the ZR7 and I'll hunt them down and turn them into haggis.



Haggis isn't scottish  

but im well on the same RGA as buz's, no reverse headstock though, it makes string changes a pain in the bum.

it also has to have a 27" sclae otherwise im no interested


----------



## halsinden (Jan 23, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> I love haggis. Well, it's kinda dry but tastes alright. >.>
> 
> Buz McGrath's LACS would serve very well as a prototype for the RGA. I would think that maple would be more realistic because of Ibanez's ebony fear or something though.



i still haven't tasted haggis actually.

i'd probably eat in near a new RGA 7 (just to keep it on topic)

H


----------



## Stitch (Jan 23, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> I love haggis. Well, it's kinda dry but tastes alright. >.>
> 
> Buz McGrath's LACS would serve very well as a prototype for the RGA. I would think that maple would be more realistic because of Ibanez's ebony fear or something though.



The used to make the Jem 7VWH with an ebony board but stoppped for the 2004 models.  

Reverse headstocks FTW, John!  You just need to get used to it.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 23, 2008)

Stitch said:


> The used to make the Jem 7VWH with an ebony board but stoppped for the 2004 models.
> 
> Reverse headstocks FTW, John!  You just need to get used to it.



I have a reverse headstock Charvel! Coolness = The win.

But practibility = The lose.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 23, 2008)

This isn't about practicality. It's about a kickass guitar we need to make sure Ibanez don't cock up on producing.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 23, 2008)

John_Strychnine said:


> it also has to have a 27" sclae otherwise im no interested



Keep in mind they want to make a production instrument that a lot of people would buy and it seems that more often than not that Ibanez will go with a standard scale and non-extended range. 




John_Strychnine said:


> But practibility = The lose.



Is that even a word?


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 23, 2008)

Stitch said:


> This isn't about practicality. It's about a kickass guitar we need to make sure Ibanez don't cock up on producing.



Sorry but ibanez have already done that by not making the edge trem block as a spare  



HighGain510 said:


> Keep in mind they want to make a production instrument that a lot of people would buy and it seems that more often than not that Ibanez will go with a standard scale and non-extended range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets hope that one day i'll have access to LACS  

I think it's a word  EDIT: It's practicality. I think
God i need more Coffee.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 23, 2008)

RGA7 would be nice, but now I doubt they will make those


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2008)

Buz's guitar with a reverse headstock.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm going to post in there. The only specs I really, really, really want are the Edge FX bridge, passive pickups, and a mahogany body.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 23, 2008)

look the best option here would be to keep it simple and cheap, keep it clean. Just like the natural RGA, maybe with a tuneomatic with string through or just the same bridge as the other rga's, three way toggle or five way switch, two humbuckers... simple, because once we start adding things like trems, and reverse headstocks the number of people that would actually buy this thing becomes less and less. And please no trem, we have enough sevens with trems, and the fact it, it's easier to route for a trem on a fixed bridge guitar than it is to fill holes and not be able to have a nice natural finish anymore. If you want a trem that badly, you can route it out, if you want a see through purple finish with a graphic of tony danza then you can paint it... I just get kind of sick of these threads ending up being about what individual people's custom dream guitars would be and not about what a production model could, and should be... which is why we have a seven string xiphos in a chameleon finish. 

/rant


----------



## Decipher (Jan 23, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I'm going to post in there. The only specs I really, really, really want are the Edge FX bridge, passive pickups, and a mahogany body.


 That's exactly what I would look for too!


----------



## yevetz (Jan 23, 2008)

Prestige (MADE IN JAPAN)
Bolt on neck 
Maple/Bubinga
Wizard prifile 
24 frets
EBONY FRETBOARD!!!!!!
Mahagony with maple top body
trem (lo pro) with PIEZO!!!!!!!!!
Passive pups

Any finish


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 23, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> /rant (shortened version)



One thing you have to think about is that a lot of Ibanez 7 guys LIKE the tremolo. If you REALLLLLLLY hate trems that much, there's a $45 solution called a Tremol-No. *BAM* Throw one of those in there, set it to hardtail mode and you have yourself a fixed bridge without any issues involving a trem unit dude. Simple solution and it keeps both groups happy (other than you having to spend a little bit more on the guitar for the trem). 

My vote would be go maple top with faux maple binding (quilted or flamed, doesn't really matter too much if one makes it cheaper), mahoghany body, ebony fretboard, passive dimarzio whatevers (no need to go all specific since 75%+ of the buyers will end up swapping them anyways ), trem system of some sort and a matching reversed headstock. Like I said previously, go for the Broderick model in more than one color (minus the BKPs of course ) and I think they'll have a winner.  Broderick's color (charcoal?), red and vintage violin would be my guesses at the best way to please just about everyone.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 23, 2008)

To all you who are suggesting alternative bridges, what's wrong the the Gibraltar Plus? Have you ever actually played one? As far as I'm concerned, that's one of the best features of the RGA, and if they make an RGA7, a feature I'd like to keep.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 23, 2008)

Ocht, me and Matt _agree_ on something!

I love ya homie!


----------



## WillingWell (Jan 23, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Prestige (MADE IN JAPAN)
> Bolt on neck
> Maple/Bubinga
> Wizard prifile
> ...




I really doubt they'd make another production 7 that wasn't a J Custom or something of equal caliber with piezos. That's the kind of thing you want to avoid suggesting.


----------



## SevenatoR (Jan 23, 2008)

Buz's with a reverse stock or Broderick's with a locking nut. \m/

Or hell, just make it a hardtail....


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 23, 2008)

this looks promising.



HighGain510 said:


> One thing you have to think about is that a lot of Ibanez 7 guys LIKE the tremolo. If you REALLLLLLLY hate trems that much, there's a $45 solution called a Tremol-No. *BAM* Throw one of those in there, set it to hardtail mode and you have yourself a fixed bridge without any issues involving a trem unit dude. Simple solution and it keeps both groups happy (other than you having to spend a little bit more on the guitar for the trem).


----------



## Stitch (Jan 23, 2008)

WillingWell said:


> I really doubt they'd make another production 7 that wasn't a J Custom or something of equal caliber with piezos. That's the kind of thing you want to avoid suggesting.





Sorry Vova, but he is totally right.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 23, 2008)

All I require is an ebony board and a decent finish. Reverse HS would be a plus too.


----------



## MattyCakes (Jan 23, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> One thing you have to think about is that a lot of Ibanez 7 guys LIKE the tremolo. If you REALLLLLLLY hate trems that much, there's a $45 solution called a Tremol-No. *BAM* Throw one of those in there, set it to hardtail mode and you have yourself a fixed bridge without any issues involving a trem unit dude. Simple solution and it keeps both groups happy (other than you having to spend a little bit more on the guitar for the trem).
> 
> My vote would be go maple top with faux maple binding (quilted or flamed, doesn't really matter too much if one makes it cheaper), mahoghany body, ebony fretboard, passive dimarzio whatevers (no need to go all specific since 75%+ of the buyers will end up swapping them anyways ), trem system of some sort and a matching reversed headstock. Like I said previously, go for the Broderick model in more than one color (minus the BKPs of course ) and I think they'll have a winner.  Broderick's color (charcoal?), red and vintage violin would be my guesses at the best way to please just about everyone.



some people like me, dont like the feel of a tremolo bridge in the first place, stable or not. what interested me originally in both of my rgas(121/321) was the fact that it had a fixed bridge. simple and nothing obtrusive to me about tremolos


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 23, 2008)

Vova, your list is pretty high up there and I highly doubt they will do something like that.

Personally seeing as I wont be buying an RGA7 all I can say is to get it as close to Buzz's RGA7 and it will sell like nuts. And for all those guys who don't like trems and dont want a tremolno - block the trem with wood.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Jan 23, 2008)

jim777 said:


> A Prestige 7 String RGA - Page 3 - Jemsite
> Skip down to post #43, Tak Hosono from Ibanez is asking what people want in an RGA 7 string.


awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks, jim!


----------



## Variant (Jan 23, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> One thing you have to think about is that a lot of Ibanez 7 guys LIKE the tremolo. If you REALLLLLLLY hate trems that much, there's a $45 solution called a Tremol-No. *BAM* Throw one of those in there, set it to hardtail mode and you have yourself a fixed bridge without any issues involving a trem unit dude. Simple solution and it keeps both groups happy (other than you having to spend a little bit more on the guitar for the trem).



 Exactly, or go to Home Depot and get nice block of wood for a few bucks... sheesh. There's just too many hardtails around these days.  

I put my word in over there. They could pretty much do Broderick's guitar with Buz's red on it, a set of 5-way switchable Blazes, vol/tone, and a locking nut and call it good.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 23, 2008)

"Like Buz Mcgrath's RGA7. Just like that. Also Chris Brockeric's RGA7 is awesome."

My actual quote


----------



## cvinos (Jan 23, 2008)

They should create a real poll with a quick interface.

I'd like the RGA to be a fixed bridge neck through string through with passive pickups and 26.5" scale.


----------



## darren (Jan 23, 2008)

As i wrote in my post on Jemsite (jeez... only my third post there in over a year!), i'd be happy to see a couple of models... a basic bolt-on, oiled mahogany, fixed-bridge model, and a higher-end exotic wood, trem-equipped neck-thru.

As usual, most people's "wish list" for their ultimate guitar have muddied up the thread a bit. Why are some guitarists so clueless about realistic options for a production instrument?


----------



## thedownside (Jan 23, 2008)

i'd just love the edge-fx. i need one on a 7, whatever 7, i'll buy it. everything else thats been suggested i agree with, just lemme have my bridge!


----------



## Codyyy (Jan 23, 2008)

I started that thread!


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Jan 23, 2008)

darren said:


> As usual, most people's "wish list" for their ultimate guitar have muddied up the thread a bit. Why are some guitarists so clueless about realistic options for a production instrument?


+1. there is zero chance that anything approaching broderick's or buzz's guitar will ever become a production instrument. 

7-string versions of the 121 and 321 would be nice; some trem version as well would be great. but as poorly as the 2027 sold, they are not going to make another fancy Prestige 7 with a high list price.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 23, 2008)

fuck the trem, a 7-string version of the RGA121 would be amazing


----------



## sakeido (Jan 23, 2008)

darren said:


> As usual, most people's "wish list" for their ultimate guitar have muddied up the thread a bit. Why are some guitarists so clueless about realistic options for a production instrument?



because we're idiots! haha!


----------



## Codyyy (Jan 23, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> fuck the trem, a 7-string version of the RGA121 would be amazing



Agreed x1000. That would be pretty much my idea 7 string.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 23, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Sorry Vova, but he is totally right.


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 23, 2008)

put my suggestion there  lets hope it comes into production and is something spectacular


----------



## GazPots (Jan 23, 2008)

If they make it with EMG's as standard i am going to cry.



Hopefully they will offer normal pickup version and an EMG to cater for both worlds but i doubt that'll happen.



Either way, an rga version of the 8527 in trans black would be my cup of tea.


----------



## darren (Jan 23, 2008)

If they offer passive pickups, then at least we have Blackouts as a retrofit option.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 23, 2008)

I highly doubt they would toss EMGs into a 7.... how often do they do that really?


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Reverse HS would be a plus too.



It is a must!!! Why can't they understand this?  @ Ibanez.


----------



## darren (Jan 23, 2008)

Because not everybody likes reverse headstocks?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2008)

All i want is that it not be basswood, and have real pickups in it. Maple board would be nice, but anythign else, i'd be cool with.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 23, 2008)

darren said:


> Because not everybody likes reverse headstocks?


not everybody likes non-reverse headstocks


----------



## Alpo (Jan 23, 2008)

All I want is a 7 version of the RGA sixes. I don't care what pickups they put in, since I'd just get a set of Bare Knuckles for it anyway.


----------



## darren (Jan 23, 2008)

I think you'll find that non-reverse headstocks are preferred by most, which is why you don't see many of the reversed variety. Reversing the headstock may limit the wider appeal of a production model.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 23, 2008)

This is awesome. I'd love to see an RGA 7 with a maple fretboard too.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 23, 2008)

darren said:


> I think you'll find that non-reverse headstocks are preferred by most, which is why you don't see many of the reversed variety. Reversing the headstock may limit the wider appeal of a production model.


no, it's a part of the traditionalist ideology, not many companies have made reverse headstocks, Ibanez just started doing it recently and keeps releasing more and more models with it. It's just a thing of being stuck in the past. Yeah it's personal preference, but they don't have a seven with a reverse headstock and they are much better =3


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2008)

Alpo said:


> All I want is a 7 version of the RGA sixes. I don't care what pickups they put in, since I'd just get a set of Bare Knuckles for it anyway.



Well, they should include something that doesnt suck anyway. 

699$ gets you a schecter with good pickups stock, the RGA will probably be over a grand and still come with crap. 1527's are what, 900$ now, and the pickups on those are wretched.


----------



## darren (Jan 23, 2008)

Personally, i'd love to see them do a 4+3 or 3+4 version of the new headstock on the SZR models: 







Ugh... why did Ibanez stop using nice transparent PNGs for their product shots?


----------



## darren (Jan 23, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Well, they should include something that doesnt suck anyway.
> 
> 699$ gets you a schecter with good pickups stock, the RGA will probably be over a grand and still come with crap. 1527's are what, 900$ now, and the pickups on those are wretched.



Are the RGAs made in Japan or in Korea?

Ibanez really needs to get over their obsession with their own pickups.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 23, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Well, they should include something that doesnt suck anyway.
> 
> 699$ gets you a schecter with good pickups stock, the RGA will probably be over a grand and still come with crap. 1527's are what, 900$ now, and the pickups on those are wretched.


Yup - you get blackouts vs Ibanez pups.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2008)

darren said:


> Are the RGAs made in Japan or in Korea?
> 
> Ibanez really needs to get over their obsession with their own pickups.



Japan, last i checked. I Could be wrong, but they're expensive as shit for ibanez, so I'm assuming...


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

i suggested some good options of alder, mahogany+maple for body wood, some neck suggestions (including bolt on  ) and a few other things. i especially mentioned the bridge.
Then i said id be really happy with a 7 string version, fixed or trem, of the RGA321F


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 23, 2008)

Thomas said:


> To all you who are suggesting alternative bridges, what's wrong the the Gibraltar Plus? Have you ever actually played one? As far as I'm concerned, that's one of the best features of the RGA, and if they make an RGA7, a feature I'd like to keep.



+1 dude I love that bridge also and would love it on a seven


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Japan, last i checked. I Could be wrong, but they're expensive as shit for ibanez, so I'm assuming...



pretty sure they are japanese. They're pricey, but dude have you played the rga321f? its like playing a mix between an RG, and an S. its seriously one of the best 6's on the market, IMO


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, i've played a few. good guitars. though now that S's have 24 frets, i'd rather one of those


----------



## soldierkahn (Jan 23, 2008)

heres a copy of what i posted over there....


Thank you very much for bringing forth the Xiphos 7, it really shows us that you care about what we like. Even though you made it a fixed bridge, which i hate haha, you still satisfied soooo many guitarists. Maybe one day you all will equip one with a Trem and then youll have me on board.

ANyways, for a Prestige 7 string RGA that i know is gonna runn us between $1000-$1200, heres what i think would be the best cadidate to satisfy a lot of folks:


* Neckthru 3pc Maple/bubinga stripe with Mahogany wings

* You guys make beautiful Transparent finishes like Vintage Violin (like with the CTs and CST), or Blue burst, or Trans Black Cherry like Buzz's LACS so id say a trans finish definitely.

* Passive Pups (doesnt really matter whats in there as i change them anyway)

* 25.5" scale neck with white binding

* I think you should offer two models to satisfy folks, which also wont cost you too much overhead, but offer both the Reverse Headstock or the Regular headstock as an option

* I would REALLY like to see you bring back the Edge LoPro 7 because that is still the most superior tremelo i have ever used (all your LACS artists cant be wrong). But if no ELP, than the next would be the EDGE Zero or the Edge Pro 7, but please, for the love of god NOT THE ZR7.

* While i would love to see an EBony fingerboard, i know that you guys probably wont. So id say Rosewood with offset abalone dots, like you did with the 1077s, 8527s, and so on. It just looks really classy.



Thatll do it, i think those will be pretty popular specs. And thanks again for listening to our cries!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 23, 2008)

am I the only one that wants to see an rg seven with a zr?


----------



## supertruper1988 (Jan 23, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> am I the only one that wants to see an rg seven with a zr?



yes


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 23, 2008)

i LOOVE the zr man, but it would just look too wierd on an RG. If they could make a roller-edge or something, seriously a bridge more Edge looking, with ball bearings, id be all over it


----------



## Cancer (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually someone (my account over there is locked for some reason or I'd do it myself), should just send them a link to this thread.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 23, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> am I the only one that wants to see an rg seven with a zr?



Yes, so for gods sake dont post over there. 

Darren, if they make it with that headstock, I'm going to hunt you down and beat you to death with a bottle of Irn Bru.

And I won't wear anything under my kilt. squint:


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jan 23, 2008)

I would love a fixed bridge, binding (neck & body), and any colour OTHER THAN BLACK!!!


----------



## the.godfather (Jan 23, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Most people want a variation on Buz McGrath's RGA7



Sounds pretty much perfect to me. 

I can see this actually going somewhere. Tak is a great guy and definitely listens to what people have to say.


----------



## Kotex (Jan 23, 2008)

No trem!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2008)

And if it does have one, it should be a ZR


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 23, 2008)

welp I love Metal Ken and Kotex!


----------



## Kotex (Jan 23, 2008)

I tried to give some rep but I gotta' spread it first.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 23, 2008)

so the consensus is Chris Brodericks, but with a fixed bridge :agreed


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 23, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> so the consensus is Chris Brodericks, but with a fixed bridge :agreed



and non reversed headstock.


waiting to get flammed


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Jan 23, 2008)

Ibanez needs to release my Edgecrusher signature RGA7, with reverse headstock of course!


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Dude I don't have an account on there (nor do I wish to create one ) but someone suggest they just make Chris Broderick's guitar the standard RGA-7!!!  I would actually buy something like that from Ibanez!  Same color, same materials and the reversed headstock!



Got your back. I love that guitar, too.


----------



## adamgiroux (Jan 23, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> so the consensus is Chris Brodericks, but with a fixed bridge



I like with the Chris part.... not so much with the fixed bridge part though. *coughZRcough*


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jan 23, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> so the consensus is Chris Brodericks, but with a fixed bridge :agreed



Actually I change my selection to this


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 23, 2008)

and people wonder why we can never get anything together  I don't care if it has a trem or not, but the RGA121 is almost perfect as is.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 23, 2008)

I would prefer a trem because its quite easy to put a tremol-no in there and I love how a low profile trem feels, but fixed would be cool to as long as the bridge isn't the strat style ones on Carvins/7621/7321. I just hate how those look on RG's.

I would be fine with a 7 string version of the RGA121, I love that guitar


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 23, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> fuck the trem, a 7-string version of the RGA121 would be amazing



I 100% agree.


----------



## soldierkahn (Jan 23, 2008)

I still say boo to all you FX bridge folks, lol. If having a trem is such a taxing affair for you, BLOCK IT!!! I was shocked when the eff'd up the Xiphos 7 by not incorporating a trem. They prolly lost a lot of business there because if you make it with a trem, you please the trem folks, and the FX bridge folks can just bllock the damn trem. grrrr! lol.

anyways, i would love to see the Edge LoPro 7 make a comeback, but i have a better chance sleeping with Jessica Alba before Ibanez will bring it back. And while id LOVE a reversed headstock, it prolly wont happen, but i can live without it.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 23, 2008)

I am not a member over there and I don't think I will join just to post this, I seriously doubt that what I want would make it into a production model.

*Dream specs:*
Mahogany body with maple top
Ebony Fretboard
Double edge bridge
27" scale
J custom model

*Specs I would love to make it to production:*
Mahogany body with maple top
Ebony fretboard
J custom or prestige model

I know I am expecting too much of Ibanez to release a guitar with my dream specs but I really believe that a model with those specs could sell very well now, there seems to be a lot of people who want a production Ibanez 7 with an ebony fretboard and interest in the double edge bridge also seems to be at an all time high. As for the 27" scale yes that may hurt sales but I really wish there was a MIJ 27" model and a lot of people are not aware that the RG7EXFX2 exists.

I would be very disappointed if the RGA7 ended up being a MIK or MII.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 23, 2008)

RGA 121 is such a simple guitar, that's what I love about it. I hope they just make a 7 string version of it.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 23, 2008)

to me saying "if you need a fixed bridge so bad, just block it" is the exact same thing as saying "if you need a trem so bad just route it" so it means nothing.


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 23, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> to me saying "if you need a fixed bridge so bad, just block it" is the exact same thing as saying "if you need a trem so bad just route it" so it means nothing.



Tremol-no = $60.
Quality trem route and install = ~$300-$400+.

I'd say it means something.

But this isn't the thread to be discussing the trem vs. blocked issue, really.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 23, 2008)

Hell, keep in mind that we want them to actually MAKE the guitar, and posting whatever we'd love in your dream guitar won't help, EXCEPT...

NO FUCKING CLASSIC LAME DOT INLAYS  

We should keep it clean and just stick to Chris or Buz LACS. Think about it, Buz said that his rep was going to talk with the Ibanez gangs about the possibility of releasing a signature model. If we start crying right now for an RGA like Buz's, we're pushing the signature chance as well, and everybody nows that a huge amount of guitars are sold because "some famous guy uses them" (that's why they have endorsers, doesn't it?). Hell, a half of the 7 string models of the big manufacturers are signatures guitars!!

The perfect guitar for me would be Chris LACS with the neckthru and red finish of Buz's, but most of us will be happy with anything if they release it anyway.


----------



## Kotex (Jan 23, 2008)

No TOM style bridges. I just can't seem to get along with those. 

Plus, there are plenty of trem equiped guitars (for Ibby) and not so many fixed ones.


----------



## dtrax (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm throwing in my 2 cents in hopes an RGA7 sees the light of day. For the fuck of it, here's what I'd like to see - basically an RG1527 with a maple fretboard, black prestige dot inlay (the smaller diameter jobbies), and a natural oiled solid mahogany body (NO maple cap). Somewhere around $1000USD.


----------



## Soilent1 (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't know about everyone else, but I got enough Ibanezes with regular headstocks, boring paint schemes, and rosewood boards. I honestly would not give a fuck if Ibanez released an RGA7 if it was lacking the key components: bound Ebony board, transparent finish, trem, reverse headstock 
Like everyone esle says, they ALMOST get is right everytime but still manage to fail(fixed bridge Xyphos). I would pay almost 2K for a Japanese RGA that looked similar to Buzz's or Broderick's. Hell, do it bolt on with AANJ and it would still rock and save us all some loot!


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 23, 2008)

Soilent1 said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but I got enough Ibanezes with regular headstocks, boring paint schemes, and rosewood boards. I honestly would not give a fuck if Ibanez released an RGA7 if it was lacking the key components: bound Ebony board, transparent finish, trem, reverse headstock
> Like everyone esle says, they ALMOST get is right everytime but still manage to fail(fixed bridge Xyphos). I would pay almost 2K for a Japanese RGA that looked similar to Buzz's or Broderick's. Hell, do it bolt on with AANJ and it would still rock and save us all some loot!



+10000000000


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2008)

Soilent1 said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but I got enough Ibanezes with regular headstocks, boring paint schemes, and rosewood boards. I honestly would not give a fuck if Ibanez released an RGA7 if it was lacking the key components: bound Ebony board, transparent finish, trem, reverse headstock
> Like everyone esle says, they ALMOST get is right everytime but still manage to fail(fixed bridge Xyphos). I would pay almost 2K for a Japanese RGA that looked similar to Buzz's or Broderick's. Hell, do it bolt on with AANJ and it would still rock and save us all some loot!



+100000000001.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 23, 2008)

why the fuck do they want bolt ons again, if this is an opportunity they should all say neckthru, and i think a string thru would be sick too, now THAT i would buy


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 23, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Can i make a suggestion - if people post over there, for gods sake be sensible - don't post your dream custom guitar - no one wants that except you and it will just clog up the thread with shite.
> 
> Most people want a variation on Buz McGrath's RGA7 - trans finish, ebony board, and reverse headstock, so could we keep to taht demographic?
> 
> Anyone ask for the ZR7 and I'll hunt them down and turn them into haggis.


----------



## Regor (Jan 23, 2008)

Broderick's is nice... but I'd be WAY more inclined to buy Buz's RGA7. Simply put, I want a 7 with sharktooth inlays! Reverse headstock? I'd like it, but wouldn't make/break the deal for me. Also, I'd prefer an ebony board, but again, wouldn't make/break it for me. Buz's RGA7 is perfect the way it is.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 23, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> why the fuck do they want bolt ons again, if this is an opportunity they should all say neckthru, and i think a string thru would be sick too, now THAT i would buy



Breaking news for people who've had their heads stuck up Gibson and PRS's arses the last few years.

A NECK-THRU IS NOT BETTER THAN A BOLT ON NECK.

Just wanted to make that clear. Some people prefer the feel of a bolt on - I do.  Its to do with sound, feel, and a few other factors. I want a bolt on because I work on all my guitars and having a neck that is removable feels 'safer' to me. 













































































































A NECK-THRU IS NOT BETTER THAN A BOLT ON NECK.


----------



## soldierkahn (Jan 23, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> to me saying "if you need a fixed bridge so bad, just block it" is the exact same thing as saying "if you need a trem so bad just route it" so it means nothing.




Well what you said would work only in fantasy land. See, the only thing that you CAN do is block it, cuz you damn sure cant turn a fixed bridge guitar into a trem equipped one without taking out the neck too and shaving it or putting shims in it. So like i said, its a feasable request, due in fact to all the added pain of possibly destroying a guitar by routing for a trem as opposed to you puttin a lil block of wood in a cavity...........


----------



## soldierkahn (Jan 23, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Breaking news for people who've had their heads stuck up Gibson and PRS's arses the last few years.
> 
> A NECK-THRU IS NOT BETTER THAN A BOLT ON NECK.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Caco (Jan 23, 2008)

I actually prefer Chris Broderick's RGA7 to Buzz Mcgraths. Something like that with a locking nut would be perfect. I'm also not a fan of the sharkfin inlays and prefer the look of blank ebony or offset dots.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2008)

soldierkahn said:


> Well what you said would work only in fantasy land. See, the only thing that you CAN do is block it, cuz you damn sure cant turn a fixed bridge guitar into a trem equipped one without taking out the neck too and shaving it or putting shims in it. So like i said, its a feasable request, due in fact to all the added pain of possibly destroying a guitar by routing for a trem as opposed to you puttin a lil block of wood in a cavity...........



Well, they have those top mounting kahlers designed to replace TOM Bridges..


----------



## Stitch (Jan 23, 2008)

Except the amount of people that would take a floyd over a kahler are HUGE.

I'd rather leave that clunky piece of gear off my streamlined RGA7, thanks.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Except the amount of people that would take a floyd over a kahler are HUGE.
> 
> I'd rather leave that clunky piece of gear off my streamlined RGA7, thanks.



ZR!


----------



## Stitch (Jan 23, 2008)

:idratherstickaforkinmyeyethatbuyanibanezequippedwithanythingrelatedtothezrtruckin:


----------



## dtrax (Jan 23, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Breaking news for people who've had their heads stuck up Gibson and PRS's arses the last few years.
> 
> A NECK-THRU IS NOT BETTER THAN A BOLT ON NECK.



Well, neither Gibsons nor PRS' are neck thru (at least none that I've played), they're set-necks. Much different construction technique, but you knew that.

I have to concur, neck-thru's aren't better than bolt-ons, set-necks, blah blah blah. The biggest upside is fret access is great. The biggest problem I have with neck-thru's is sound. My Carvin is a maple neck-thru w/ mahogany wings, where 90% of it's sound is maple (i.e., bright and no bottom end). Some may prefer that sound, but I don't. So if Ibanez releases a neck-thru RGA7 with a maple neck, I'd never touch it. This is based on personal experience - not internet speculation, which I assume is how the 'neck-thru RULEZ' opinion became so popular.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 23, 2008)

vote on what bridge you want:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/46830-rga7-poll-trem-no-trem.html


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 23, 2008)

Stitch said:


> :idratherstickaforkinmyeyethatbuyanibanezequippedwithanythingrelatedtothezrtruckin:



:illstickaforkinyoureyeforaZRtruckin:


----------



## sakeido (Jan 23, 2008)

dtrax said:


> Well, neither Gibsons nor PRS' are neck thru (at least none that I've played), they're set-necks. Much different construction technique, but you knew that.
> 
> I have to concur, neck-thru's aren't better than bolt-ons, set-necks, blah blah blah. The biggest upside is fret access is great. The biggest problem I have with neck-thru's is sound. My Carvin is a maple neck-thru w/ mahogany wings, where 90% of it's sound is maple (i.e., bright and no bottom end). Some may prefer that sound, but I don't. So if Ibanez releases a neck-thru RGA7 with a maple neck, I'd never touch it. This is based on personal experience - not internet speculation, which I assume is how the 'neck-thru RULEZ' opinion became so popular.



I have no idea how someone would have to hold a guitar for a big heel to be an issue. If you play with your thumb around the neck, then yeah, a bolt on will bother you, but your technique is fucked anyways. If you play with your thumb in the middle of the neck, and take into account the natural rotation of your hand, the square heel is absolutely not a problem because your hand rotates around it perfectly and normally.


----------



## dtrax (Jan 23, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I have no idea how someone would have to hold a guitar for a big heel to be an issue. If you play with your thumb around the neck, then yeah, a bolt on will bother you, but your technique is fucked anyways. If you play with your thumb in the middle of the neck, and take into account the natural rotation of your hand, the square heel is absolutely not a problem because your hand rotates around it perfectly and normally.



My Warmoth strat's neck heel occurs at about the 16th fret, where as my Carvin's "heel" doesn't start to taper until the 19th fret but doesn't reach full thickness until the 24th fret. Suffice to say, playing leads way up high on my strat aren't as effortless as with my Carvin, or even my Ibby.


----------



## soldierkahn (Jan 24, 2008)

thats alright.... us normal folks who dont like to hover around the 24th fret or do deep ass sweeps would very much prefer a bolt ons tone as opposed to a neckthru's. just my 2 cents


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 24, 2008)

Buz McGrath (on Jemsite) said:


> reverse headstock is key. Broderick's rig is sick!! keep it alive & generate enough heat, ibanez will listen eventually..



Hell, even he'll vote for a reverse headstock!

WE NEED A COMBINATION OF BUZ AND CHRIS LACS!


----------



## playstopause (Jan 24, 2008)

Stitch said:


> A NECK-THRU IS NOT BETTER THAN A BOLT ON NECK.



 Amen.


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2008)

I just want an RGA 7. A reverse headstock would be cool, but beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 24, 2008)

A fixed bridge and I'm in. I do like the 6-string RGA bridge, but anything would work I guess.

Also, a 27" scale and I'll definately buy one! And no basswood, please!


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 24, 2008)

Tak Hosono (at jemsite) said:


> I'm thinking more like 7 string neck through version of RGA321 type of guitar.
> I don't know about MIJ Prestige though.......I don't think so.........



It seems that this is the most we can get, I'll pray for not having lame inline dots


----------



## bostjan (Jan 24, 2008)

The reason for the neck-through is that it is not widely available, like bolt-on.

Many players prefer bolt-on necks, but many players also prefer neck-through. Personally, I prefer the tone and the feel of a nice deep-set neck or neck-through.


----------



## soldierkahn (Jan 24, 2008)

im actually not feeling neckthru's anymore. I prefer to have my pups sitting in body tone wood, and not the neck wood. Ive never been a fan of maple tone/


----------



## Jerich (Jan 24, 2008)

Tak Hosono is a well driven Master guitar Builder! But he has to sell it to them! Hoshino!


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 24, 2008)

Ze Kink said:


> Also, a 27" scale and I'll definately buy one! And no basswood, please!



that would be awesome, cos i mean how many extended scale sevens does ibanez make?

isn't it zero?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2008)

mnemonic said:


> that would be awesome, cos i mean how many extended scale sevens does ibanez make?
> 
> isn't it zero?


at the moment, yes (at least in the US)


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jan 24, 2008)

mnemonic said:


> that would be awesome, cos i mean how many extended scale sevens does ibanez make?
> 
> isn't it zero?



ikebe


----------



## El Caco (Jan 25, 2008)

mnemonic said:


> that would be awesome, cos i mean how many extended scale sevens does ibanez make?
> 
> isn't it zero?



One, the RG7EXFX2



Firedragon


----------



## soldierkahn (Jan 25, 2008)

and i wouldnt pee on that guitar to put out a fire, lol (ref to RG7EXFX2 )


----------



## El Caco (Jan 25, 2008)

Sure you have a 1077XL but can I ask why?


Firedragon.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 25, 2008)

i take it that its not available in the US


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 25, 2008)

it so totally is. provided you want to pay shipping :lol

Zorro


----------



## tie my rope (Jan 25, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Can i make a suggestion - if people post over there, for gods sake be sensible - don't post your dream custom guitar - no one wants that except you and it will just clog up the thread with shite.
> 
> Most people want a variation on Buz McGrath's RGA7 - trans finish, ebony board, and reverse headstock, so could we keep to taht demographic?
> 
> Anyone ask for the ZR7 and I'll hunt them down and turn them into haggis.



 100%


OT: my friend jst saw your avatar from a distance and said you were hot..


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jan 25, 2008)

I try to keep it easy
NO black finish
Ibz pups (like the s7320 that are quite good)
Fixed bridge or stable (like the ZR one)


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 25, 2008)

You know what id really like to see on this guitar?

A Double Edge Trem, ibanez haven't offered one for a LONG time.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 25, 2008)

John_Strychnine said:


> You know what id really like to see on this guitar?
> 
> A Double Edge Trem, ibanez haven't offered one for a LONG time.



 someone agrees with me.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 25, 2008)

Dude, we all agree.

But for gods sake, can no one see that a double edge on a brand new DIFFERENT production seven is suicide?

Stick it on an RG. They know it works. The RGA7 has too many unknown factors and a completely unknown market as of yet. Lots of posts on "Oh I'd totally buy one if it was 27" and neck thru with a maple 3/4" top and locking sperzels with the ZR bridge" doesn't tell them shit. Look at how many people didn't buy the XPT707. 

Believe me, I want the Double Edge back as much as you do, but not on the RG, and suggesting it is just stupid.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 25, 2008)

Keep it simple. Just make a 7-string version of the existing RGA121. I'd say that's the most likely to get the green light from the suits at Ibanez. Asking for all kinds of crazy features isn't going to get them to go for it. The Broderick custom guitar is great, but I doubt that Ibanez would do that as a production guitar.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 25, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> to me saying "if you need a fixed bridge so bad, just block it" is the exact same thing as saying "if you need a trem so bad just route it" so it means nothing.



A lot of you guy's kinda missed the point of what I meant by this post.


----------



## Beta (Jan 25, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Look at how many people didn't buy the XPT707.



I'd buy one if it was available now.

Well, that and if my current skill level allowed me to buy any Ibanez 7 that doesn't say "Gio" on the headstock without feeling guilty, anyway.

I get the feeling that Ibanez has the mentality that they'd like to have their different guitar lines remain somewhat distinct from each other in terms of hardware, not just shape. They could put that Edge FX bridge on their 6-string RGs with fixed bridges. They don't, or haven't yet. Is the MTM really that different from any other RG?

On that note, it seems likely (and reasonable) that they'd do one like the RGA321F. But they gotta kill the dark brown headstock. It looks like they threw the neck from some stuffy "natural" finish guitar on a body it wasn't intended for.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 25, 2008)

Broderick's or an RGA7121/RGA7321 as the sixer would be VERY difficult for me to avoid

oh, and Broderick's axe is the only guitar right now I would CONSIDER breaking the £1k barrier for 

...and break it I would, like the fist of an angry god


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 25, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> Keep it simple. Just make a 7-string version of the existing RGA121. I'd say that's the most likely to get the green light from the suits at Ibanez. Asking for all kinds of crazy features isn't going to get them to go for it. The Broderick custom guitar is great, but I doubt that Ibanez would do that as a production guitar.



yuh know what i agree with u on this, just make an RGA 7 version of their 6's

they MAY go for a neckthru like they did with the xiphos, doubt it but it'd be nice.

but just a 7 version of their 6's is a best bet, we can always mod them as we see fit.

i'd personally just swap out the pups for blackout phase 1's


----------



## Soilent1 (Jan 28, 2008)

RGA321 + bound neck and bound reverse headstock+ Ebony board+ B string= 

Any idea when this new RGA7 would be released?


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 28, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Look at how many people didn't buy the XPT707.


Id have my order in already if A) I wasnt anxiously awaiting an RGA7, and B) My shop was taking orders for it. shit. i still dont have my goddamn S7320, and i ordered that in in august


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> Keep it simple. Just make a 7-string version of the existing RGA121. I'd say that's the most likely to get the green light from the suits at Ibanez. Asking for all kinds of crazy features isn't going to get them to go for it. The Broderick custom guitar is great, but I doubt that Ibanez would do that as a production guitar.



Makes sense to me.


----------



## Tallman (Jan 28, 2008)

7 string
Edge Pro/ZR
Id probably end up cganging the pups anyway
Black hardwar
Transparent green
Flamed maple.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 25, 2009)

EPIC BUMP!!!! I thought since these may be coming soon (FUCK I HOPE SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) we should all dream about the specs we'd all love.

Lo Pro 7 or Edge 7 (Definitely not gunna happen) At the least EP7, if they start making EZ-7s I'm gunna get so pissed off.
*Natural*/Blue/Purple flamed maple top and binding
Small Dot/Side Dot/No inlay
Rosewood board 
No headstock or neck binding
Bolt on 5 piece wenge/maple neck
Non reversed or reversed headstock I don't care.
Non string retainer-less design.
Matching headstock
Black/Cosmo black hardware
Liquifire/Crunch Lab 7 combo


But it'll end up being more like this:
Edge Pro 7
Black flame/Black/White
Small dot/side dot inlay
Rosewood/maple board
No headstock or neck binding
Non reversed headstock
Cosmo black hardware
V77,V87 combo


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 25, 2009)

^ And even that is wishful thinking. We could get an RGA7321


----------



## Loomer (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm really, really hoping for a fixed bridge on this one.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 25, 2009)

Loomer said:


> I'm really, really hoping for a fixed bridge on this one.



Probably will be. I'd love a 7 string version of the RGA32. Mahogany body and a 5pc maple/walnut neck is all I'm worried about.


----------



## Gamba (Nov 25, 2009)

Loomer said:


> I'm really, really hoping for a fixed bridge on this one.


I would go for a 7 string fixed low edge


----------



## kmanick (Nov 25, 2009)

anyone have a good pic of Buzz' trans red RG7?


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Nov 25, 2009)

I've heard a lot of guys say it. The RGA121 with 7 strings would be pretty much dead on the money. 

I normally only ever play neck-thru, but for ibanez, using a bolt-in system lets them (hopefully) produce both reverse and standard headstock versions. As long as this guitar has better 24th fret access than the RGA121, because if I ever had a complaint about it, it was that reaching the 24th fret felt like a chore. I'd even like to see the upper fret access of the standard RG series improved. 

If they could bring back the 7620's neck, i would be a very happy man. I WISH I hadn't sold mine. But really, I'm fine with rosewood, and I think the maple board might be too much of a niche market. That and I just don't like maple. Personally I dig the look of 5 piece necks, and i think a lot of other guys like em too. Most prestige model guitars seem to run 5pc necks anyways, why change it now?

If it's not mahogany, it can eat my balls. Maple tops are fine, as long as there's mahogany under it.

Finish wise, the RGA121's maple(?) top was very nice, it still flexed it's metal muscles while not doing like the rest of ibanez's line and dressing in black with as many pointy bits sticking off of it as possible. Very reserved, very sexy. Another finish I wouldn't mind is the same as the newer RGA42, with the black flame maple top, and bound body. It looks great and appeals to the black guitar crowd

There is only one thing, that if i see it on this guitar, i will shit a brick, then bludgeon Ibanez's R&D dept. to death:

*DO NOT* put standard white dot inlays on this gutar! Don't even THINK about it, for that matter don't put sharktooth inlays on it either. Niether of those inlays have class. Small pearloid/MoP center or offset dots are fine. I'd probably be happiest with no inlays at all, and you'd think a blank board would be cheaper, too.

Pickups don't matter, pretty much no matter what IBZ puts in here, they're gonna suck, and get replaced, unless EMG releases a passive sized humbucker . There's no way they'll put 707's in this thing, ever. too many people use passives to even consider it. Though they could save everyone a lot of trouble and just put blackouts in it to start with.

*List:*

Body: Mahogany
Neck: Bolt-on 5pc Maple walnut 
Fingerboard: Rosewood
Inlays: Small Abalone dots (possibly offset dots)
Scale: 25.5"
Bridge: Gibraltar Plus (7 string version)
Hardware: Black Chrome
Finish: Trans Black Flamed Maple w/ matching headstock
Binding: faux maple, body, neck & headstock
Pickups: Give it whatever pup's the JP7 has, that ought to make people happy.

Basically it's all things IBZ has done before. the only things that are a moderate splurge are the maple binding, and (if they decide to) some good pickups. 

Maybe for another finish option just switch the binding to black plastic and have a natural glossed flame maple top and headstock, even having no binding at all and just a natural flame maple top would look nice.

It all sounds pretty classy to me. Personally I like the idea of not having a trem. It rids the guitar us unnecessary complication, and keeps costs down. If it came in a neck-thru, with good fret access, in either of those 2 finish options, I'd buy 3.

Everything I've listed (minus the gibraltar plus 7), Ibanez has done before. It shouldn't be too big of a stretch to have it come out something like that. Knowing my luck they'll have everything I want, but it'll be fucking blue sparkle.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 25, 2009)

i Talked with the lads at Steve's music, and it would appear from their reps and in their system, they read something of an RGA 72 coming out with a quilt maple top, one fixed bridge and another with trem.

this of course is not the be all end all so don't jump down my throat if it's wrong, but i was told it was 7 strings


----------



## QuambaFu (Nov 25, 2009)

Everything PirateMetalTroy said is true and he is a smart man!

I just picked up an RGA 121. You can hit a note, go take lunch, and it will still be playing when you come back. I don't know if it's the combo of mahogany and maple that does it but it looks classy and plays very well.

I will put an order in for an RGA7 if it happens and it comes in something other than blue, white, or black.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> i Talked with the lads at Steve's music, and it would appear from their reps and in their system, they read something of an RGA 72 coming out with a quilt maple top, one fixed bridge and another with trem.
> 
> this of course is not the be all end all so don't jump down my throat if it's wrong, but i was told it was 7 strings



Maple top dont mean shit if its a veneer. I hope its not a veneer if it happens.


----------



## Vletrmx (Nov 25, 2009)

This might be a stupid question but what are the differences between an RGA121 and RGA321? I know the big one is that the 321 has a flamed maple top whereas the 121 has a plain maple one (which, in my opinion, looks nicer especially in natural finish).


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 25, 2009)

This in a 7-string = Instant winner

But as much as I love the Ibanez RGA, there's no way in hell i'd pay 2000&#8364; for one. For that money I can have a custom guitar built...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 25, 2009)

vineroon said:


> This might be a stupid question but what are the differences between an RGA121 and RGA321? I know the big one is that the 321 has a flamed maple top whereas the 121 has a plain maple one (which, in my opinion, looks nicer especially in natural finish).



That's it really. That and the natural binding effect on the RGA321's finish.

Though the newer RGA321 has active pickups.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 25, 2009)

Is that a thick top or a veneer?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 25, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Is that a thick top or a veneer?



From what I've seen up close the Prestige RGAs have a true maple top. Not just a thin veneer.


----------



## soldierkahn (Nov 25, 2009)

i dont really care about anything other than this:

DONT RUIN IT AGAIN LIKE YOU DID THE XIPHOS IBANEZ!!!! GIVE US THE EDGE ZERO TREM!!!


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 25, 2009)

More gas:


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 25, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> From what I've seen up close the Prestige RGAs have a true maple top. Not just a thin veneer.


 Well even though I play 27" scale guitars live and in the studio, if it has a mahogany body and arched top with a true maple top, I will buy one without a doubt, even if it has a rosewood fretboard.


----------



## Rick (Nov 25, 2009)

Or you could get an Agile.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 25, 2009)

True. I may not be able to resist much longer.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 25, 2009)

Emperoff said:


>


If something like comes out in a 7 string format with good specs and Japanese build it's gonna be a fucking nut breaker to not sell my 2027 and get one.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 25, 2009)

that purple 321, if something like THAT comes out in a 7, i WILL buy it


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 25, 2009)

Rick said:


> Or you could get an Agile.



I've been thinking about doing that and then switching the trem out for an Ibanez one... Just not sure what would fit, you know?


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Nov 25, 2009)

Would it hurt for Ibanez to modify their control layout on some of their guitars a little? I'm not sure if I'm th only one who's had his problem, but i routinely find that my volume knobs keeps getting little taps while i play, and my volume slowly rolls off, it's aggrivating, and I basically have to adjust my technique to the stupid volume knob, because it's blatantly in the way.

I've seen a lot of people switch the volume and tone knobs around on thier guitars, even disabling the tone pot afterwards. Not to mention a dozen LACS guitars with the volume moved, plus the original john petrucci sigs, mick thomson, AND paul gilbert signature models, all have an alternate placement for the volume knob. They can't all be wrong. Yes, the standard ibanez placement is better than any fender strat, but PLEASE, move the damn thing. It drives me insane. Even just an inch or so back on the guitar would be SO much more comfortable. 

Anyone else agree?


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 26, 2009)

soldierkahn said:


> i dont really care about anything other than this:
> 
> DON'T GIVE US THE EDGE ZERO TREM!!!



Mega fixed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 26, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Mega fixed.



+1000 

I don't need no stinkn' ZPS!


----------



## JPMDan (Nov 26, 2009)

RGA321 or RGA121 in a 7 with improved specs like a maple or ebony board and a solid non trem bridge with locking tuners and in a good finish is all that is needed in my book


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 26, 2009)

threads like this make me happy


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 26, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> +1000
> 
> I don't need no stinkn' ZPS!



I don't mind the ZPS I just don't need a chinese made trem with an screw in arm holder what ever you call it. Why couldn't they just put ZRs on RGs? They are nice and smooth.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 26, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> I don't mind the ZPS I just don't need a chinese made trem with an screw in arm holder what ever you call it. Why couldn't they just put ZRs on RGs? They are nice and smooth.



The Edge Zero and Zero Resistance share the same arm holder and Chinese manufacturer. In fact the only difference between the two is one is knife edge and the other is ball bearing. 

Edge Zero:





Zero Resistance:


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 26, 2009)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Would it hurt for Ibanez to modify their control layout on some of their guitars a little? I'm not sure if I'm th only one who's had his problem, but i routinely find that my volume knobs keeps getting little taps while i play, and my volume slowly rolls off, it's aggrivating, and I basically have to adjust my technique to the stupid volume knob, because it's blatantly in the way.
> 
> I've seen a lot of people switch the volume and tone knobs around on thier guitars, even disabling the tone pot afterwards. Not to mention a dozen LACS guitars with the volume moved, plus the original john petrucci sigs, mick thomson, AND paul gilbert signature models, all have an alternate placement for the volume knob. They can't all be wrong. Yes, the standard ibanez placement is better than any fender strat, but PLEASE, move the damn thing. It drives me insane. Even just an inch or so back on the guitar would be SO much more comfortable.
> 
> Anyone else agree?



I absolutley have always felt the same way. I will never understand why they put the volume knob directly below the bridge pickup. Worst design ever. Sherman is making me an RG 7 string right now and I specifically had him place the volume knob down a bit so that my finger would never ever touch it while strumming the higher strings, I almost forgot to let him know before he started. Im so glad I remembered. Bothers me almost as much as middle pickups cause thats where I pick and I enjoy attacking the string hard.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree, it's a stupid place for the volume, I'm always hitting mine and it pisses me off.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 26, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Edge Zero and Zero Resistance share the same arm holder and Chinese manufacturer. In fact the only difference between the two is one is knife edge and the other is ball bearing.
> 
> Edge Zero:
> 
> ...



Yeah I know that's the only difference I just think the ball bearing system makes up for those "issues." I'm looking forward to seeing the Edge Pro 7 with ZR bearing system being built by Grimey.


----------



## JaeSwift (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm gonna pray that if they make it, it will be a fixed bridge RGA >_<


----------



## JPMDan (Nov 26, 2009)

JaeSwift said:


> I'm gonna pray that if they make it, it will be a fixed bridge RGA >_<


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 26, 2009)

EP7 i hope


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 26, 2009)

JPMDan said:


> RGA321 or RGA121 in a 7 with improved specs like a maple or ebony board and a solid non trem bridge with locking tuners and in a good finish is all that is needed in my book



My thoughts exactly. Mahogany body w/ Maple top, bolt-on construction and the fixed wraparound bridge are RGA trademarks, so I'd say an RGA 7 would retain those specs. An ebony board would also be exceptional (and with no inlays or offset dots, it would be even more so!), but if not, rosewood works just fine. I just have to add, please, no EMG's!!! For finishes, I think it would be a good idea to have two options. One in a trans/gloss finish (maybe trans green on a quilted or flamed top) and another with a natural or stained satin finish.


----------

